# 50 lbs of bellies and 10 days of cure equals Bacon Bliss!!



## tatonka3a2 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Bacon, Bacon, Bacon!!!*

Started with approx. 50 lbs of pork bellies. Cut each belly into 1/3's so that I could seal them in a gallon ziplock nicely with the cure.  After trimming I ended up with about 44 lbs.  No fear, that extra 6 lbs all went back into the freezer for this years SausageFest Party :thumb:

Here is the stack all trimmed and ready for the cure.













IMG_6293.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






I used 2 different recipes - one being just a mix of tender-quick and brown sugar (from Bearcarver) and the other was using TJohnson's brown sugar cure recipe.  Here is a pic of some of the slabs with the brown sugar cure.













IMG_6302.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






After 10 days in the fridge I removed them and did a good rinse and a test fry and decided to soak for 30-45 mins.   Sampled again and it was good to go!  Here is a shot of all the slabs laying out to dry before going into the smoker. 1/2 of the batch that was just the tender-quick and brown sugar I added some fresh cracked black pepper.













IMG_6386.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






Into the smoker @ 100° with no smoke to finish drying.













IMG_6393.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






After an hour I started the AMNPS loaded with a blend of Hickory, Cherry, and Maple and lit it at both ends.













IMG_6396.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






Here is a shot about 4 hours into the smoking.













IMG_6400.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






7 hours in...













IMG_6406.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






Finally out after just under 12 hours of smoke. Let them rest for an hour and then into the fridge to firm up.













IMG_6411.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






Here is 1/2 the batch after 2 days in the fridge.













IMG_6428.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






Slicing -













IMG_6440.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






Here is 1 tray ready to be packaged.













IMG_6446.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012






Packaged and ready for the freezer. 













IMG_6450.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 30, 2012


----------



## chilefarmer (Oct 30, 2012)

Great looking bacon for sure. Very lean. Nothing but good eats. I am having trouble getting bellies with any size on them.. Most only weigh 12 -14 pounds, makes for thin bacon. Price is also up. Last cost me $1.76 pound by the case. Farmland brand. CF


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 30, 2012)

Bellies are going for 2.69 down here south of Houston. Where did you get some for 1.76?


----------



## jp61 (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, $1.76 lb. seems like a pretty good deal to me. Best I could do was $2.36.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 30, 2012)

Excellent!!!


~Martin


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 30, 2012)

My price check was over 3$ a lb. At that price ill just make BBB.


----------



## roller (Oct 30, 2012)

Bacon King !!!! Cool !


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Oct 30, 2012)

These were picked up at the Cloverdale plant in Bismarck, ND and I paid $1.97/lb for 2 cases.

They were not the thickest bellies we have bought but they worked!!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 30, 2012)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> These were picked up at the Cloverdale plant in Bismarck, ND and I paid $1.97 for 2 cases.
> 
> They were not the thickest bellies we have bought but they worked!!









  That's an awesome deal!!! 

.... only kidding


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 31, 2012)

Now that's a lot of bacon!!! But it looks great! I was finally able to get bellies, skin on or skin off for $2.99 lb. I've already cured 8 lbs of the 35 lbs I bought.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tanya, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  kidding aside..... your bacon looks terrific and that's a great deal/lb. I like your smoker and slicer too. It makes the process so much easier and enjoyable when a person has the right equipment to work with. What brand slicer is that if you don't mind me asking. It looks to be just the right size to get the job done. I have a Globe500 slicer which I really like, but, it's heavy as heck. I'll have to either make or buy some type of rolling cart for storage and use because down the road (years) I probably won't be able to lift it.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Oct 31, 2012)

JP61 said:


> What brand slicer is that if you don't mind me asking. It looks to be just the right size to get the job done. I have a Globe500 slicer which I really like, but, it's heavy as heck. I'll have to either make or buy some type of rolling cart for storage and use because down the road (years) I probably won't be able to lift it.


Thanks! 

It is a Berkel 825E, 10 inch.  It a little on the bulky and heavy side but for now I am still able to move it around as I need it.


----------



## chilefarmer (Nov 1, 2012)

The $1.76 pound bellies came from Sysco food service. I am sure most areas have some food service co. Supplying schools and restaurants. The will not sell less than case lots (Sysco) Check it out. CF


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2012)

Absolutely Fantastic!

TJ


----------



## deuce (Nov 1, 2012)

O Boy O Boy O Boy!!!!!!  44# of Bacon!!! Looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## judimus (Nov 2, 2012)

Love it! Well done. We did 30 lbs awhile back. It is divine! I did add 1/4 tsp garlic powder also and it really gave it a lovely flavor. Also...I packaged most of mine in whole chunks for the freezer because I read somewhere that it stays better that way until you are ready to use it. We did slice up a few lbs for the freezer too. I also partially froze the chunks before slicing...made it much easier. Beautiful bacon!!!


----------



## judimus (Nov 2, 2012)

Love it! Well done. We did 30 lbs awhile back. It is divine! I did add 1/4 tsp garlic powder also and it really gave it a lovely flavor. Also...I packaged most of mine in whole chunks for the freezer because I read somewhere that it stays better that way until you are ready to use it. We did slice up a few lbs for the freezer too. I also partially froze the chunks before slicing...made it much easier. Beautiful bacon!!!


----------

